# lost key...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

refresh my memory how do you release the ignition tumbler. I lost my keys and have miss placed the spares, need to get the tumbler out to take to the locksmith for a new set...:confused


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Go to the Ames site, I remember reading a tech tip there that tells how to do it.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool Here's a shortcut to eHow's answer: How to Remove the Ingnition Cylinder From a 1970 Chevelle | eHow


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Chinaclip*

You'd best use a very stout paperclip at that. (Or a thin stiff piece of mechanics wire). Using a thin Chinese paper clip is recipe for disaster!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Found my spare set, in the safebox, with the spare safebox key...LOL. Guess i get to practice some more welding on the side of the safe box i had to cut out with the grinder, of all times for the keypad to decide to go goofy...ohh well, beats having to take my ignition apart.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Well, there!*

HAHAHAHA!!! NICE!!! :cool


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Found my spare set, in the safebox, with the spare safebox key...L


:rofl: ... because last week the system drive in my server failed. "No problem" says I to me, "I have backups. I'll just re-install the OS on a fresh drive and restore from backup."

Then I discovered that all my backups were stored...

...on a different partition

... on the same drive that had failed.

DOH! :shutme

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah this getting old sh*# sucks, i have a 3x5 notepad i carry that the wife calls my memory, when i misplace that its like amnesia.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to write everything down too. 
They say the first two things to go in your old age is your memory......and....what was that other thing??!!??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

eye sight???... Found the originals at the job site in the grass, must have fallen out of my pocket when i pulled my phone out friday.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

My memory is the second shortest thing I have...I also carry a pocket notebook and I am 46.. I spent most of my money on women and wine...the rest I just wasted...:cheers


----------

